# Channel 4 Free to air?



## Christy (10 Jan 2007)

Is Channel 4 now 'free to air'?

If it is how would you go about getting it?

If not does anyone have an idea of when it might be?


Thanks

Christy


----------



## Sn@kebite (10 Jan 2007)

I have a sky digibox, but im not paying a subscription, it ran ut after the year and i decided to not continue. So now we have the box and the dish and we own them and we only pick up the FTA channels. 

Also Film4 is FTA for a trial run and i think CH4 is a trial too.

If you want them you need a FTA reciver or an old sky digital box and when you search the satellite and tune them in they (CH4, Film4) should be there, along with all the others.


----------



## pansyflower (10 Jan 2007)

Channel 4 comes in on 142. Does ITV come in on any numbered channel yet?


----------



## Sn@kebite (10 Jan 2007)

pansyflower said:


> Does ITV come in on any numbered channel yet?



Only on certain boxes pansyflower, On mine it's not.


----------



## MargeSimpson (10 Jan 2007)

I manually tuned in the ITV channels and BBC channels on my Sky Box.
I'm not sure if I should publically post these, so if the Mod wants to delete them....go right ahead, and I'll PM anyone who wants them.
I also have alot of BBC tuning info.
I think you can only have may 5 or 6 channels tuned in at once though.

Go to: Services > System Setup (4) > Add Channels (4) >

ITV:
* FreqField          Polarisation          Rate  FEC*
10714                   V                       22.0      5/6
10758                   V                       22.0           5/6
10832                   H                       22.0      5/6
10891                   H              22.0           5/6
10906                 V                       22.0           5/6


----------



## Christy (11 Jan 2007)

I have the FTA satellite and my old sky box, which has all the BBCs, ITVs and Film Four, but there is no sign of C4, do I need to manually tune it in?  Does anyone have the frequency like Marge gave for ITV?


----------



## jhegarty (11 Jan 2007)

Christy said:


> Is Channel 4 now 'free to air'?
> 
> If it is how would you go about getting it?
> 
> ...




c4 is not fta... you need a sky sub to get it....


----------



## GreatDane (12 Jan 2007)

Hi

My understanding is the same as JHegarty's - CH4 is not free to air, but is part of the Sky MultiChannell package ... hence it's listed on the Sky, EPG.

ITV Regions, including UTV, have not agreed terms with Sky, so unlike Ch4 these channels do not appear on the Sky EPG, but are available and free to tune in, so don't worry about posting the frequences MargeSimpson 

For anyone who does not want to pay the Sky subscription for various packages, there is the option of buying a "yellow house" sky card - available on Ebay and elsewhere, for approx 40 quid.  This card, is basically issued to UK residents upon request and permits viewing of various free to air channels, including BBC1, BBC2, Ch4, Ch5, ITV (whatever region the card originates from) and other non-premium channels.  I think Sky News is included but not Sky 1 etc from memory.

Hope this info helps.

Cheers

G>


----------



## hansov (12 Jan 2007)

MargeSimpson said:


> I'm not sure if I should publically post these, so if the Mod wants to delete them...


 There is no problem publishing these. The Irish Times alos published them when the ITVs went FTA and you are not doing anything illegal by entering them into a digibox


----------



## GreatDane (13 Jan 2007)

Hi

Just to follow up, anyone got the details handy for the following pls (I used to have a site bookmarked for this but seem to have lost it, sorry) :

BBC 3

BBC 4

BBC Parliment

ITV 2

ITV 3

ITV 4 (? think this exists)

Ch5

... anything else we can get, by tuning in channels manually pls ?

Thanks

G>


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jan 2007)

This Boards thread is yer only man.

Don't think Channel 5 is available.


----------



## magda (13 Jan 2007)

Recently got Sky installed.Is there any way that I can get the FTA channels without having to key in my pin number each time I want to change channel?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## samhain (13 Jan 2007)

My toddler took out the viewing card one day and when we turned on the tv we had all the Itvs and bbcs and a few others eg sky news and film four - we do not pay any subscription for these and use rabbit's ears for the Irish stations.  We put the card back in and lost them again so naturally we now have no card in the sky box. It takes a good few hours for the box to notice the card is missing so you might try it overnight.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jan 2007)

magda said:


> Recently got Sky installed.Is there any way that I can get the FTA channels without having to key in my pin number each time I want to change channel?
> Thanks for any advice



I don't have to key in a PIN to get ITV etc.  I do have to go through the 'Services' menu all the time though, which is a bit annoying.

Maybe it's just your settings?


----------



## magda (14 Jan 2007)

Thanks samhain
Have tried that and it continues to ask me to insert my sky viewing card.
To get the FTA channels I have to do the following insert my card then 
press services---other channels---enter pin---select UTV (for example)---then if I wish to change to another FTA channel I must return to other channels---enter pin etc.
Am I missing out on something here or is it really to test my patience!!!


----------



## samhain (14 Jan 2007)

Give it a bit longer if you can.  When ours has the sky card in and shortly after we still have RTÉ1 on 101 (a blank screen asking for the sky card as we have stopped paying for it) and when it resets itself to its English origins BBC1 is on 101.  I do remember it taking a while but it has been ages since we put the card in so I can't say how long.  

Another thing I did which makes life easy is I set the favorite channels (go to services and select favourite channels) - so now I just press the blue button and it shows me what is on only the stations I have - a lot easier than trawling through all the stations I don't.  Right now I am watching  ITV3+1 which I only discovered recently.  

Be patient and let me know how you get on.  I do remember having to go through the other channels route and never knowing what the next programme would be - what a nuisance it was!!


----------



## kfpg (14 Jan 2007)

magda said:


> Thanks samhain
> To get the FTA channels I have to do the following insert my card then
> press services---other channels---enter pin---select UTV (for example)---then if I wish to change to another FTA channel I must return to other channels---enter pin etc.


 
The only part of this process you can eliminate is the pin entry. It is a personal choice whether you turn pin restrictions on or off

(Services - 3.Parental Control - Red button to on or off pin request)


----------



## GreatDane (14 Jan 2007)

Hi

Some of you might also find this helpful:

http://www.lyngsat.com/28east.html

Cheers

G>


----------

